# "αντικατάσταση με", "αντικατάσταση από"



## UsualSuspect (Jun 23, 2011)

Εκτιμώ ότι, όταν αντικαθιστάς κάτι, το αντικαθιστάς *με* κάτι άλλο και όχι *από* κάτι άλλο. Το *από* πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει ποιος κάνει την αντικατάσταση. Στο διαδίκτυο θα βρείτε χιλιάδες αποτελέσματα και για τις δύο συντάξεις. 
π.χ.
Η αντικατάσταση του ρουλεμάν *με* καινούργιο...
Η αντικατάσταση του ρουλεμάν *από* καινούργιο... 
Η αντικατάσταση του ρουλεμάν *από* τον μηχανικό...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 24, 2011)

Δες αυτό το παράδειγμα:

Ο τάδε καθηγητής αντικαταστάθηκε από έναν αναπληρωτή. 

Δηλαδή, ο αναπληρωτής πήγε ο ίδιος στην τάξη και αντικατέστησε τον καθηγητή, δεν είναι αντικείμενο στα χέρια ενός μηχανικού που αντικαθιστά ένα ρουλεμάν με ένα άλλο.

Αλλά πολύ σωστά επισημαίνεις:

Το ρουλεμάν αντικαταστάθηκε με καινούργιο.
Η αντικατάσταση έγινε από τον μηχανικό και όχι από το καινούργιο ρουλεμάν.

Κάπως έτσι νομίζω ότι γίνονται τα μπερδέματα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2011)

Τα λεξικά συμφωνούν:

ΛΚΝ:
H βιομηχανία αντικατέστησε αρχικά το κάρβουνο *με* το πετρέλαιο. 
Mελετάται η αντικατάσταση του πετρελαίου *με* άλλη καύσιμη ύλη. 
αντικατάσταση του παλιού αυτοκινήτου *με* καινούριο. 
ΛΝΕΓ:
αποφάσισε ν' αντικαταστήσει την παλιά του βιβλιοθήκη *με* μια καινούργια μεγαλύτερη
αντικατέστησε όλο το προσωπικό *με* ανθρώπους τής εμπιστοσύνης του

αλλά κοντοστάθηκα κι εγώ σ' αυτό το *από*. Π.χ. στο Ελληνογαλλικό του Κάουφμαν:
Η αντικατάσταση ενός εργάτη *από* έναν άλλον.
Η αντικατάσταση μιας λέξης *με* μια άλλη.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 3, 2012)

Το δίλημμα δημιουργείται καθώς η "αντικατάσταση" μπορεί να προκύψει τόσο από το "αντικαθιστώ με" όσο και με το "αντικαθίσταμαι από". Αν στην πρόταση μπορεί να φανεί ποια από τις δυο ρηματικές μορφές εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα, τότε ίσως η επιλογή της πρόθεσης να είναι ευκολότερη.

Με αφορμή το παράδειγμα:
Η αντικατάσταση ενός εργάτη με έναν άλλον / Η αντικατάσταση ενός εργάτη από έναν άλλον
Στην πρώτη πρόταση μου δίνεται η (εντελώς υποκειμενική) αίσθηση ότι ο πρώτος εργάτης δεν υπολείπεται του δεύτερου, ενώ στη δεύτερη ότι ο άλλος εργάτης ήταν μια καλύτερη επιλογή.
Ομοίως και στο παράδειγμα:
Αντικατάσταση μιας λέξης με μια άλλη / Αντικατάσταση μιας λέξης από μια άλλη
Στην πρώτη πρόταση οι λέξεις μου φαίνονται περίπου συνώνυμες, ενώ στη δεύτερη η λέξη που αντικαθίσταται δεν είναι τόσο σωστή.


----------



## Themis (Mar 3, 2012)

Θανάση, η διάκριση που κάνεις είναι πράγματι, όπως λες κι εσύ, "εντελώς υποκειμενική". Νομίζω ότι το πράγμα είναι πολύ απλό. Μπορούμε να το δούμε αν πάρουμε δύο καθ' όλα θεμιτές προτάσεις με ρήμα στην ενεργητική φωνή και τις μετατρέψουμε, με καθ' όλα θεμιτό τρόπο, σε προτάσεις με ρήμα στην παθητική φωνή:

1. Η Τουτού Κόμπανι αντικαθιστά το μοντέλο Χ *με* το μοντέλο Ψ --> Το μοντέλο Χ αντικαθίσταται *από *την Τουτού Κόμπανι *με *το μοντέλο Ψ
2. Το μοντέλο Ψ αντικαθιστά το μοντέλο Χ --> Το μοντέλο Χ αντικαθίσταται *από *το μοντέλο Ψ

Αφού οι δύο αρχικές προτάσεις είναι θεμιτές, είναι αδύνατον να βγάλουμε γενικό κανόνα (_στην κλίμακα σωστού/λάθους_) για το αν ένα πράγμα αντικαθίσταται *με* ή *από* άλλο πράγμα. Μπορούμε απλώς να κάνουμε δύο εμπειρικές και αδογμάτιστες διαπιστώσεις: 1) το *με* είναι κατά κανόνα ασφαλής λύση, 2) το *με* όχι μόνο είναι η μόνη λύση όταν δηλώνεται ρητά το ποιητικό αίτιο (*από*...), αλλά επίσης είναι σαφώς προτιμότερο όταν _υπονοείται άμεσα _το ποιητικό αίτιο. Η τελευταία παρατήρηση είναι, κι αυτή, "εντελώς υποκειμενική". Παρατηρώ όμως ότι, ενώ προτιμώ γενικά το *με*, υπάρχει περίπτωση που θα προτιμούσα το *από*. Πρόκειται για την περίπτωση ριζικής έλλειψης έμψυχου ή οιονεί έμψυχου ποιητικού αιτίου, η οποία αναβαθμίζει το πράγμα που αντικαθιστά σε ποιητικό αίτιο:

Οι επιστήμονες λένε ότι το Ρεύμα του Κόλπου εξασθενεί και τείνει να αντικασταθεί *από *ένα ρεύμα που...


----------

